# Insane fishing boat costs...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just saw this on KSL... am I reading this right? $60k for a simple fishing boat? I mean, it is a nice boat... but I'd have guessed it was closer to 20k than $60k.









2021 Lund 1875 Tyee Sport


$59,906.00 2021 Lund 1875 Tyee Sport for sale in Centerville, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Boats W/Motor and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com





For $60k you could go buy a really nice Toyhauler AND a razor... and probably have enough left over to get a older truck to pull it. Or, you could buy a 1990s ski boat, have the entire engine and outboard rebuilt, new interior, re-paint and regloss the entire outside, for probably 1/4th that cost.

The worlds gone crazy... $60k fishing boat, $100k pickup trucks... "Eat Drink and Be Merry" I guess is the theme of the day

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People have lost their minds on what they think that their stuff is worth.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

People's stuff is worth what someone else will pay for it. I could sell my boat for 25% more than I paid for it in March... just the way the market is right now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It just means your US Dollars are worth 25% less. 

-DallanC


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

In the boat market, yes. Luckily I'm not in the boat market anymore!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking at new/new used welded aluminum boats in the 20' plus range and they are anywhere from 60K-150K. I was looking at NorthRiver, Jet Weld, boats. The OB motors are what jump the price higher. There was one on KSL a year old with 45hrs. (actually looked at the boat two months ago at Strawberry in the slip next to me) The owner was asking 75K and it was listed for 80K on KSL.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I checked prices at Rogers Marine and the boats must be half full of gold.

Guess it's time to turn the Glastron 18.5 ft runabout ski boat into a fishing boat.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I checked prices at Rogers Marine and the boats must be half full of gold.
> 
> Guess it's time to turn the Glastron 18.5 ft runabout ski boat into a fishing boat.


I'm sporting a 20' 69 Glasspar tri-hull with a 200hp main motor and a 8hp kicker. Sure isn't the Queen of the pageant, but its a fish catching machine. Just need to find a shop to work on the big motor now. Needs a good tune up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We rock a 1987 SeaRay Seville, 17ft. Its a great layout for a fishing boat... comfy when trolling around. You can run it all summer on a single tank of gas with the 4-popper in it. It takes some effort to get up on a plane... but we dont run far to fish.

Its by far one of the easiest boats to load on a trailer I've ever seen.

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> For $60k you could go buy a really nice Toyhauler AND a razor.


Bubba, you beed to get out more. My son-in-laws toy hauler cost $65k 4 years ago. Really nice toy haulers (new) will set you back a $100k plus. My 2017 ThunderJet Explorer 185 priced out at over $70k in 2017 after adding all the accessories and state tax. Today I'd be looking at just that for the basic boat. The same boat used and tricked out for fishing is going for anywhere from $35k to $55k. I wouldn't take less than $50k for mine if it were for sale today.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Just need to find a shop to work on the big motor now. Needs a good tune up.


Not sure where you're at, but Lee' Marine in Cache Valley is very good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dubob said:


> Bubba, you beed to get out more. My son-in-laws toy hauler cost $65k 4 years ago. Really nice toy haulers (new) will set you back a $100k plus.


"Really nice" is of course subjective. It doesnt mean it has to be a 40ft'er. We special ordered ours in with some upgrades: a 2020 Eclipse Attitude 19ft model (which really measured out to 22.5 when I had to buy a cover for it), We can get 3 ATVs in there at the same time so its perfect for our small family. Interior and features are top notch... imo: "Really Nice". We paid well under 30k for it brand new (rolled our insurance cash out from when our last trailer got totaled out into it). Once you go above 25ft on a Toyhauler, the prices rise to the stratosphere for sure. I'd never want one that big though personally.

There are "really nice" trailers in all sizes.

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Son-in laws is a 37 footer with lots of upgrades. New diesal 1-ton to pull it was another $65k. They both work hard, save their money, and are empty nesters.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Not sure where you're at, but Lee' Marine in Cache Valley is very good.


I'm in the SL Valley. It's hard to find a shop that is willing to work on a 76 Johnson OB. I've considered re-powering it. It's a solid boat and garaged kept most its life. I just don't see spending 8-15K for a boat motor when the boats probably only worth 2-3K. For that kind of money I'd rather spend it towards a newer aluminum boat.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea boat repair here in the Desert is hella-expensive. You gotta find some shop on the east coast for cheaper repair options... or some french speaking wrench twister from the Bayou. IDK what it costs to ship an engine. Freight used to be not overly expensive last time I shipped an engine ($50 ... if you werent in a rush for it getting to its destination).

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The engine alone on that boat is around $25k - $30k. Half the price of a boat is the engine. For an aluminum hull, the boat is really worth $45k. The add-on's will bring it up to $50k.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Sold my boat years ago, I've chartered a lot of trips for what I sold that boat for.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

High desert already hit this -- that motor is what you're paying for. But, since we're saying you could be a nice razor with that money, we should also mention that a new Razor Turbo s is going to set you back* over $30k*. 


I know you said "older" toyhauler, razor, and truck -- but you could also find an "older" boat for much less too. If you want to compare prices of new boats to toyhaulers and side-x-sides, you should compare new to new and old to old.

Also, just for fun -- the boat includes the trailer. The side-x-side doesn't.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> I know you said "older" toyhauler, razor, and truck -- but you could also find an "older" boat for much less too.


I didnt say older toyhaulers and razors... I said you could get those AND probably have enough left over for a used truck.

Like I said to Dubob, our brand new 2020 toyhauler was well under 30. New XP4 1000 razors on KSL right now are $25k. So yea, you could get both and probably still have enough left over for a $6-8k truck to pull it (something like a 2wd 80s chevy 1 ton).

As for the "just for fun", the toyhauler mentioned above IS the trailer for the razor.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Dallan -- what does it cost for a 2021 Toy Hauler? 
And, if you're going to compare that boat to a Rzr -- go with the upgraded model, like the boat. Don't compare the "nice" boat to the "premium" Rzr.


But here's the real kicker -- you might be able to buy that toy hauler, that rzr, and the truck to pull them and spend a little less. The biggest problem is that none of those things float. Sure, you can lower the ramp on the toyhauler, and back the rzr up so that the rear wheels are in the water, and that might get you to trolling speed -- but it's going to be a helluva long ride to get to Good Hope!

FWIW -- fishing out of a toy hauler sucks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy Moley it must be a Monday.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a 36' Raptor toy hauler and it was so big you were limited on where you could take it. Dunes and open areas are great, but not in the woods. Best thing I did was get rid of it. It was nice if you wanted to take in a NFL game on the big screen and satellite if you didn't have anything else to do. That's my own opinion on the Toy Hauler thing though. It just didn't work for me.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

We all pay the price of admission for our game of choice. 
I freely admit to having champaign tastes and a beer budget myself.
What's that old saying-My greatest fear is that I die and my wife sells all my toys for what I told her I paid for them!


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

DallanC said:


> I just saw this on KSL... am I reading this right? $60k for a simple fishing boat? I mean, it is a nice boat... but I'd have guessed it was closer to 20k than $60k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The market right now is insane especially for used boats. New boats have been this way for years. I sold my 2002 Lund 2025 Pro V 3 yrs ago for 24.5k. That's nuts! But like another guy said on here the boats are worth whatever someone else is willing to pay. I'm a serious walleye fisherman and the boat I'm looking at ordering is 107K. It's all about what you want, but that doesn't mean it rests on the positive side of sanity. A 5k fishing boat will do plenty on the water just differently than a 100k boat. The worst part is prices at least on new rigs are here to stay.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Dwayneb said:


> A 5k fishing boat will do plenty on the water just differently than a 100k boat. The worst part is prices at least on new rigs are here to stay.


Except the 5k boat will not handle rough water hardly at all. The 100k boat likely will, so there is that.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Good luck on buying big outboards right now. Placed an order in April for for Merc 300 Seapro's, I'm told I may see them in late spring 2022. Yamaha is was supposed to be 5-6 months out, but they arrived this week, 2 months early.

here is local project maybe some waterfowler might be interested in: 1987 PANTHER AIRBOAT AND TRAILER


----------

